# O/S Faucet I.D. ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

This is in a nursing home with no access. If I cut an access it will be in a patients bedroom so trying to avoid that. Just looking for rebuild kits. Can't find a name anywhere on these.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dclarke said:


> This is in a nursing home with no access. If I cut an access it will be in a patients bedroom so trying to avoid that. Just looking for rebuild kits. Can't find a name anywhere on these.


Cut hole add ss access panel and get that junk out of there,install wood ford or whatever brand you prefer,it will leak even if you do find a rebuild kit,(which you won't):no:


----------

